# Cannot ping computer on network/ip issues



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

I recently set up a wireless router. My desktop is wired to the router, and my laptop is getting a wireless signal from it. I'm having problems talking between the two computers though. The router's ip is 192.168.2.1. Ipconfig says the desktop's ip is 192.168.2.2. Ipconfig on the laptop says its ip is 192.168.2.4. 

I can ping the laptop and the router from desktop. I can only ping the router from the laptop, I cannot ping the desktop from the laptop. Also, when I was messing around, I found I could ping 192.168.2.3 from the laptop, but I don't understand what is using that ip address? I cannot, however, ping 192.168.2.3 from the desktop.


----------



## MattDev (May 18, 2007)

I've just had a very similar problem literally a couple of minutes ago!! Anyway, i'm assuming that you can't ping your desktop from your laptop because you aren't connected to the network via the wireless. Are your IP Addresses static or dynamic? I've just had to re-configure the router before my computers were able to ping one another.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the ip's are all static. They're always the same even after rebooting/reconnecting to the router.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, I just realized the 192.168.2.3 ip is for a second wireless card in my laptop. I took that wireless adaptor out so now the laptop is only connected once. Again, I can ping the laptop from the desktop, but I can't ping the desktop from the laptop. When I log onto the router, it shows both computers connected with the correct ip's.


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

change the network tcp/ip setting to obtain an ip address automatically on both machines and reboot both of them,,make sure they are in the same workgroup as well


----------



## doblaron (Apr 26, 2007)

You may have some sort of firewall on the desktop that is stopping the pings from being returned.
Also, just because the computers keep having the same ip does not mean that they are static ips. They will get a lease from the dhcp server and that lease is good for a certain amount of time that continually updates. They are probably set to auto but they will get the same ip address.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, both computers have the tcp/ip set to obtain an ip address automatically. 

The desktop has no firewall. The windows firewall was fried after sp2, so I've had to use zone labs. However, I do have the zl firewall turned off, and there are no other programs running.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

I checked the workgroups, and for some reason the laptop changed and was in the default one. I changed it back and now the desktop and laptop are in the same workgroup. The laptop still cannot ping the desktop.


----------



## doblaron (Apr 26, 2007)

Can you do a ping from the router to see if you get a reply?


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

How do I ping from the router? I can ping the router from both the desktop and laptop, if that helps.


----------



## doblaron (Apr 26, 2007)

Within the interface of the router there may be diagnostics in administration that will let you do a ping from there. 
This will let us know if the router is stopping the ping or if it is the computer.
There may be a rule in the firewall of the router that blocks ping (icmp traffic) from wireless network to the LAN.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

ICMP Ping blocking is not turned on.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

Bump.

This is really driving me nuts. Both computers can use the internet just fine, both can ping the router, and the desktop can ping the laptop. It's only the laptop that cannot ping the desktop. Again, the desktop is wired to the router. The laptop is wireless.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Closing duplicate, continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/575868-lan-through-wireless-router.html


----------

